# Video of my Clowns, Denisoni Barbs, Cories, SAEs and more.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Every morning at approximately 6:15 AM my fish hang out in this corner of my 120 gallon tank and wait for breakfast.
This 120 gallon tank contains 9 clowns, 11 Denisoni Barbs, 5 Sterbai and 2 albino cories, 5 SAE, 12 Rummy Nose Tetras, several Ottos, a pair of Corydoras pygmaeus and 1 Pearl Gourami. Too bad my tank is so heavily planted I hardly get to see most of the fish.
--
Enjoy...Paul

You can watch it here in HD.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

What a wonderful setup and fish combo


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> What a wonderful setup and fish combo


Thanks very much for the kind words.
--
Paul


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Your barbs are looking great!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Your barbs are looking great!


Thank you. 
Half of them came from Mike at Finatics and looked great from day one however the other half came from Big Al's and the red stripe was barely visible when I got them at 2 inches. After many months of top quality foods and lots of water changes they are impossible to tell apart.
--
Paul


----------

